# Biken Samstag 03.02



## Tracer (1. Februar 2007)

Buenos dias!
Wer hat Lust am Samstag in den HaBe mit zu fahren!
Treffpunkt wäre die Kärtner Hutte um 12 Uhr!
Tempo...langsam. Dauer 3Std.
Saludos...Willy


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Schade, ich bin im Harz. Wäre sonst gerne mal wieder mit Dir gefahren. Vielleicht klappt es ja bald mal wieder.
Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2007)

Regnet doch sowieso


----------



## hoedsch (1. Februar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Regnet doch sowieso



Quatsch, das Wetter wird besser.
Also ich bin am Sonnabend dabei.

@Manni: Was macht man denn jetzt im Harz? Ist da nicht für Biken zuviel und für sonstige Wintersportaktivitäten zu wenig Schnee?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (1. Februar 2007)

Ich bin auch am Start! dann teste ich mal meinen neuen Tr!ckStuff Beläge.


----------



## gnss (1. Februar 2007)

Nimm lieber Ersatz mit.


Vielleicht sollten wir doch die Bikes mit in den Harz nehmen?


----------



## Cristina (1. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Nimm lieber Ersatz mit.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir doch die Bikes mit in den Harz nehmen?


----------



## kasek (2. Februar 2007)

Hi Willy!
Bin auch dabei.
Warum nicht im LMB?


----------



## Kompostman (3. Februar 2007)

Servus, bin wieder zu Hause.

Wie schaut es denn mit der Schulter aus?


----------



## kasek (4. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Servus, bin wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Wie schaut es denn mit der Schulter aus?



Würd mich auch interessieren ...
Naja, vielleicht gibt ja einer der Beteiligten noch einen Zustandsbericht ab.
Die Bilder, die ich bei der Mittagspause gemacht habe, sind im Übrigen viel zu unscharf zum veröffentlichen. Wusste zwar, dass 1/8 ohne Blitz etwas wenig für  "aus der Hand" ist, aber ich muss wohl aufgrund der körperlichen Anstrengung mehr gezittert haben als gedacht  

Mal sehen, ob ich die Fahrer noch auf die Reihe bekomme, kann mir mal einer bei den Namen und nicks helfen?

Alexander: Kompostman
Carsten: kasek
Clemens: hoedsch
Robert: Catsoft
Freundin von Robert: ???
Willy: Tracer
Doris: Iron-Gun-D
C/Karsten: ???
Jan: ???
Anja: ???


----------



## Kompostman (4. Februar 2007)

Bei mir stimmt der Nick zumindest:-D. Bei den andern weiß ich auch nicht.
Wegen der Verletzung weiß Willi was. Der meldet sich bestimmt noch.

Ich habe mir übrigens einen Durchstich vor der Tanke geholt. Habs aber trotz UST ganz normal geflickt. Hält 1a.
Heute war ich nochmal mit Carsten unterwegs. War eine echt schöne Runde bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (4. Februar 2007)

'n Abend,
Schöne Tour war's, auch wenn das Wetter heute besser war. Wir hoffen, Chrissie geht's nicht so schlecht. Andererseits ist das Wetter ja auch nicht so dolle, dass man was verpasst, wenn man jetzt nicht fährt, oder? Hoffentlich fällt der Urlaub nicht flach. 
Liebe Grüße aus Stade
von Janny (Jan) und Obrady (Anja)


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (4. Februar 2007)

Da Chrissie nicht schreiben kann, sage ich mal, was ich bisher von ihr erfahren habe.

Die Schulter oder Arm war ausgekugelt und wurde am Samstag unter Narkose eingerengt. Am Montag geht es dann zur Kernspintomographie (schreibt man das so?) und dann wird wohl geschaut, ob etwas gerissen ist.

Dann wollen wir ihr mal die Daumen drücken und rechtbaldige Genesung wünschen.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Februar 2007)

Ich hoffe auch mal, dass es Chrissies Schulter nicht so arg erwischt hat und wünsche schon mal gute Besserung.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (4. Februar 2007)

Klingt ja nicht so gut. Ich hoffe mal, dass Montag nix schlimmeres bei rauskommt.


Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Kernspintomographie (schreibt man das so?)



Ja tut man. Entweder Kernspintomographie oder besser Magnetresonanztomographie.

*KLUGSCHEIß*


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2007)

oder ...tomgrafie nach der neuen Linksschreibung?


----------



## kasek (5. Februar 2007)

Auweia.
Dann wünsche ich auch baldige Genesung, hoffentlich sind da keine Bänder kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (5. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin,
@ Chrissie: ich hoffe, dass die Schluter nicht so stark verletzt ist und Du den Flünken schnell wieder nutzen kannst. Gute Besserung und einen schnellen und sicheren Genesungsverlauf.

@all: ...war ´ne klasse Runde; hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Schöne Strecke...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Marec (5. Februar 2007)

Ich wünsche Dir Chrissi auch alles Gute und hoffe dass es nicht allzu übel ausgeht. Hoffe Du hast nicht so dolle Schmerzen.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Tracer (7. Februar 2007)

So...endlich habe ich ein wenig Zeit!
Es hat mir wieder sehr viel spass gemacht mit euch zu Biken...und es war überraschend  so viele am treffpunkt zu sehen!
Es tut mir leid für Chrisi!
Über ihre verletzung brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen..nur das eine ausgekugelte Schultergelenk  sehr schmerzhaft ist und nach eine Sg Op braucht man viel, viel aber sehr viel Zeit für die genesung...Karsten weiss woruber ich rede! 
Aber ich hoffe das es dir bald besser geht und das du eine Op umgehen kannst! Kopf hoch, lass dir nicht hängen!
Saludos
Willy

P.S.: Werde dieses Samstag wieder in den HaBe fahren....schau nach unter last Minute!


----------

